# I-Cam Footage From a Snow Goose Hunt



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

A video clip from a hunt we had this fall to get everyone geared up for Spring Snows!!! Im ready! :beer:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

nice, i use a go pro and always stuggle to try and keep on the birds and watch them fall or try to reload. Its fun to get the rain out on camera, but then you miss the candy juvie that comes back over top, ....its a good problem to have :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Love my ikams, just don't use them enough.

Where was this at?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It was in Canada Chris!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I have not made it to Canada the past two falls, can you now use dark decoys with an ecaller?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Great hunt and you boys are very good shots but the camera work is painful to watch. Might as well mount it on the vortex.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks like an awesome hunt, but that's the main reason I don't use the Ikam. All the looking around is hard to watch.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah it was a great hunt and that is the bad part about icams with all the movement. It is still better to have them and remeber the hunt that way than not having them at all. The Hunt was in Canada and I appologize for the camera work. Thanks for the shooting shoutout! :beer: There was 120 snows and 46 ducks this day for 6 guys!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

goose_caller said:


> I have not made it to Canada the past two falls, can you now use dark decoys with an ecaller?


Yes it is legal now to use dark decoys with and Ecaller!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

XFactor said:


> goose_caller said:
> 
> 
> > I have not made it to Canada the past two falls, can you now use dark decoys with an ecaller?
> ...


Not quite.....you can use Blue decoys,but no Canadas,Speck,or duck decoys with an e-caller.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

KEN W said:


> XFactor said:
> 
> 
> > goose_caller said:
> ...


Ah Yes Ken Good Catch, I should have been more Specific! Only Blue Goose Deeks in The spread


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice video. I looked at the iKam and went with the lidcam instead. I just need to use it more.






is one of my last videos.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Drundel said:


> Nice video. I looked at the iKam and went with the lidcam instead. I just need to use it more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the lid cam expensive? I dont always wear a ball cap when I hunt so I didnt want to be restricted! These are shaky but they get the memories in place!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like fun! I could hear you had a little SK wind. How do you transport your rotories? Do they come apart?


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

XFactor said:


> Drundel said:
> 
> 
> > Nice video. I looked at the iKam and went with the lidcam instead. I just need to use it more.
> ...


I think around $100, not sure I bought it last fall. Search on youtube for some other videos from me. Its not too bad, but has some bugs they need worked out.


----------

